# Hamilton Spring 2015 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jun 23, 2015)

Sunday 27th September 2015

Events Room 1
Bill Gallagher Centre
Wintec City Campus
Tristram St
Hamilton

http://www.speedcubing.nz/event/hamilton-spring-2015


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2015)

Cool. That was fast haha.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome, just registered!  Hope Dene can come too ;D


----------



## tx789 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hope I can come. I should be able to. It's three months away. The only issue for me to go to this comp is getting there.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2015)

No chance. You want to see me, come over for ausnats, which will be just after that.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 23, 2015)

Dene, man, I was talking to Feliks about that not long ago, I am so so tempted, but it would require working a lot of shifts to pay for flights hahaha, and I need practise time too


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> Dene, man, I was talking to Feliks about that not long ago, I am so so tempted, but it would require working a lot of shifts to pay for flights hahaha, and I need practise time too



Says the guy telling me to fly to Hamilton


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 23, 2015)

Dene said:


> Says the guy telling me to fly to Hamilton



Do iiiiit. Or I'll send you 2x2's in the mail every week for the rest of your life.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 23, 2015)

Does anyone have an Aoshi to sell? Or I'd be keen to at least try one.

Will probably be selling my Shengshou 6x6 too.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool, Im going too.This is going to be my first comp. Cant wait- 10 more days to go!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 17, 2015)

Any news about NZ nationals yet? as I'm looking to fly over from Melbin but don't know when it is going to be...
Edit: or where for that matter


----------



## tx789 (Sep 17, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Any news about NZ nationals yet? as I'm looking to fly over from Melbin but don't know when it is going to be...
> Edit: or where for that matter



The last three years it's been on the first Sunday of December.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 18, 2015)

Venue has changed due to numbers:

Events Room 1
Bill Gallagher Centre
Wintec City Campus
Tristram St
Hamilton


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 18, 2015)

jbrungar said:


> Venue has changed due to numbers:
> 
> Events Room 1
> Bill Gallagher Centre
> ...



Sweet man, thanks for the update!


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2015)

Gee wizz, you guys have your work cut out. How many solving stations are you going to have?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> Gee wizz, you guys have your work cut out. How many solving stations are you going to have?



DENE y u no come to the comp :'(


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Sep 20, 2015)

Is anyone going to be selling any MoYu cubes at the Hamilton comp next weekend?


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> DENE y u no come to the comp :'(



The invite is still open for you to come to Melbourne for ausnats in two weeks  . You can even sleep on my couch ^_^


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 21, 2015)

Dene said:


> The invite is still open for you to come to Melbourne for ausnats in two weeks  . You can even sleep on my couch ^_^



Hahahaha, I still needa save for an overseas comp man, 2 shifts a week just doesnt cover it anymore :'(


----------



## Cubermanmk (Sep 25, 2015)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Is anyone going to be selling any MoYu cubes at the Hamilton comp next weekend?



Ill probably be selling YJ Yusu


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok 
How much are you selling it for?
See you tomorrow.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-time...ube-enthusiasts-show-their-skills-in-hamilton


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 28, 2015)

jbrungar said:


> http://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-time...ube-enthusiasts-show-their-skills-in-hamilton


That video's pretty nice.


----------

